# Topics > Mixed reality >  Nightmare Machine, creating gallery of nightmare images, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Home made - nightmare.mit.edu

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT is using AI to create pure horror"

by Dave Gershgorn
October 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI creates gallery of nightmare images for Halloween"

October 25, 2016

----------

